# my first post along with goiter question



## 1goal (Apr 9, 2013)

im a 38 yr old male and was diagnosed back in nov. had symtoms for a year and it took a 130 bpm pulse to check myself in think they said i had a storm i cant find my original or follow up test results rights now but it was bad enough to start on 30mg/2x per day for the first two weeks and on 30mg once a day my test results as of jan 2 were free t4 1.36 and free t3 6.5 no tsh results the i decided in feb. to go down to 20mg for 3 weeks before next test and on 2/25 free t4 2.4 free t3 8.2 not what i was hoping for im taking a calcium/vit d supplement, siberian ginsing,rhodiola,magnesium and eating brazil nuts for selenium overall i feel great ohh im on atenelol too but recently my goiter is starting to choke me a little where before i never felt a thing and it shows when i tilt my head back will not do rai cause of slight eye problem and will only do surgery if i have to i want to try and find the root problem first through herbs and nutrition thank you


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I am not sure the root of Graves is really ever established. I think it is just organic, heriditary, or some fluke. You must be pretty hyper because that was a pretty hefty dose of ATD, good thing you have a beta blocker too. I was diagnosed after a storm too.

Do you have the ranges for your lab work?

Have you had any imaging studies (ultrasound or RAIU)?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

1goal said:


> im a 38 yr old male and was diagnosed back in nov. had symtoms for a year and it took a 130 bpm pulse to check myself in think they said i had a storm i cant find my original or follow up test results rights now but it was bad enough to start on 30mg/2x per day for the first two weeks and on 30mg once a day my test results as of jan 2 were free t4 1.36 and free t3 6.5 no tsh results the i decided in feb. to go down to 20mg for 3 weeks before next test and on 2/25 free t4 2.4 free t3 8.2 not what i was hoping for im taking a calcium/vit d supplement, siberian ginsing,rhodiola,magnesium and eating brazil nuts for selenium overall i feel great ohh im on atenelol too but recently my goiter is starting to choke me a little where before i never felt a thing and it shows when i tilt my head back will not do rai cause of slight eye problem and will only do surgery if i have to i want to try and find the root problem first through herbs and nutrition thank you












Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Or at least an ultra-sound so you know you don't have cancer?

This truly is nothing to mess with by way of herbs and nutrition. It can be a life-threatening situation so be careful in your decision-making process.

Glad you are here; there is a wealth of info to be found.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> im a 38 yr old male and was diagnosed back in nov. had symtoms for a year and it took a 130 bpm pulse to check myself in think they said i had a storm i cant find my original or follow up test results rights now but it was bad enough to start on 30mg/2x per day for the first two weeks and on 30mg once a day my test results as of jan 2 were free t4 1.36 and free t3 6.5 no tsh results the i decided in feb. to go down to 20mg for 3 weeks before next test and on 2/25 free t4 2.4 free t3 8.2 not what i was hoping for im taking a calcium/vit d supplement, siberian insing,rhodiola,magnesium and eating brazil nuts for selenium overall i feel great ohh im on atenelol too but recently my goiter is starting to choke me a little where before i never felt a thing and it shows when i tilt my head back will not do rai cause of slight eye problem and will only do surgery if i have to i want to try and find the root problem first through herbs and nutrition thank you


 Not to sound too snotty, but could you use capitalization and punctuation in your posts, please? It was very hard for me to read. Thanks!


----------

